# Waders??



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

I need some input on waders. My second pair of frogg toggs in under a year just got sent back, and im not sure if theyre going to replace then. I'm thinking my next pair will be hodgman Breathables. My question though, is can any one explain to me what the 2 ply waders are? Are they tougher than breathables without the warmth of neoprene?, and if any of you have suggestions on breathable waders let me know cause im still shopping around. Thanks guys


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

2 ply are ok they are inexpensive and can take a beating but they do eventually tend to leak at the seams. I have seen some frog toggs gear at real low prices so that made me kind of suspect of the quality. My buddy had a pair and they lasted him for no more than a dozen trips. Check Amazon for some good deals, if you don't find anything local. I got a pair of Wright n Mcgill Essentials waders with a retail price of over 200 bucks for less than half of that. Shop around and check out a lot of different sites. Just remember that even with a warranty on some of the more expensive brands if they get damaged you will be without them for quite sometime. Simms for example is located in Simms, Montana and a return is going to take sometime to process. They are nice people over there since I had them ship out new straps for my chest pack...


----------



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

2 ply probably just means that they are two layers of breathable. Probably only in heavy wear areas (lower legs, butt, etc.). 

Not necessarily any warmer than other breathables. I have Dan Bailey waders and I really like them. I have had to repair some small holes in them, but the patches that are provided with waders work well. Those holes were caused heavy wear and stupidity (crawling over rocks on shore, walking through prickers with waders on). I don't know how they relate in cost to the Hodgeman waders though.

Neoprene waders are nice in winter, but man are they hot any other time. I choose to just buy some fleece pants to wear below my breathables when it's cold. Or I stay out of the water.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the Frog Togs neoprene. They were decent for a year, then like EVERY other pair I have ever owned, developed a rip in the crotch, then a tear a little lower etc etc. 


I have just bought a pair of Simms Guides. I will be thoroughly testing them throughout the summer. We'll see how they work out. 

I have to add that I am particularly hard on my waders.


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm pretty hard on my waders too thats why im looking at hodgman and lacrosse too i know they both make dependable waders..simms are just to expensive for me right now maybe down the road sometime.


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

the hodgman 2 ply waders are made of polyester/rubber. i wonder how those would hold up?


----------



## fisherman89 (Mar 16, 2009)

Cody,

I got hodgman breathables... and trust me they take a BEATING!!!!! durability is awesome as far as brush busting and snags no problems there.

I wear mine in the winter, fall summer spring... no problems if you dress properly.. the only issue i have i small leaks at the seams of the neopreme bootie and the actuall waders... not bad at all thought caused from being lazy trying to step on the heels and strech them off...

you get a pair and treat em good there should be no issue, just be aware of buying a foot size big enough to fit a nice sock for cold weather, and your wading shoes will need to be bigger for the same reason...

( if you want a real cheap pair of neopemes, i got a size 13 ill sell ya real cheap, they are used with the boots replaced and hot glued/duct tapped back on, they dont leak either!) haha


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

easler24 said:


> 2 ply probably just means that they are two layers of breathable. Probably only in heavy wear areas (lower legs, butt, etc.).


2 ply are not breathable that's why they cost so much less, they are mostly rubber and nylon. They do get kind of clammy in hot weather but are still better than neoprene in summer. My buddy had the breathable Frog Toggs that didn't last him long, they were bootfoot. 

To be honest I think the best idea is to get a good pair of oversized wading boots. Then get 2 pairs of stockingfoot waders either neo, 2ply or breathable. That way you are covered for all bases and if your waders get damaged you still have the boots.


----------



## fish em all (May 13, 2011)

I had frogg toggs and they lasted part of last trout season... They couldn't handle what I put them through on the trout stream. Now I have hodgmans and they so far have been great steelheading. they are neo's but they are tougher than 2 ply and rubber waders.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Funny, I went to buying inexpensive waders a few years back because it seemed like no matter what I bought they would leak in 1-2 seasons. So I bought a pair of Frog Toggs (cheap) and they are going on their 4th season now with no issues and I fish a lot and beat a ton of brush... 

Sounds like from everyone else's experience though that I'm just getting lucky with the Toggs...I won't complain! 

Breathable though are great for year round, whatever brand you go with. Just put on more layers under if you need to stay warm. I duck hunt in mine when it's snowing sideways and stay warm by layering underneath.

Don


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Breathable wise, I've worn patagonia, cabelas, hodgeman and toggs....

Best product support: Patagonia hands down. They sent me a brand new pair of breathables after sending in my old pair that was beat to @#@$# and half pink with pro-cure stains after 7 years of hard wear. 

Best deal for the cash: That's a coin flip. Patagonia is way spendy... but they will last at for several years, whereas I've had 2 pair of hodgeman leak directly out of the box... Hodgeman just plain sucks these days. Their neoprene wader quality now a days is similar... worthless. My current pair of toggs has had the same pin-hole leaks since they were out of the box, but, after 1 season, no other holes have developed, so I just put up with one damp leg and call it good. Lots of other options out there as well. Sometimes cabelas breathables are rock solid. My father has had the same pair for 5 years or so. But I've also had them leak @ the seams with in 1 use, so I am now skeptical of them as well. 

My over all recommendation: Right now, my vote is with Frog toggs breathables. Super cheap and they do seem to hold up, albeit not water tight. Give me a month and this may change.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

If you are looking at bootfoots, these seem real interesting:
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/73162?feat=1109-GN2

I haven't used LL Bean waders myself, but I know a few guys who have and they worked out excellent. What I do know from experience though is there's not any other outdoor company that has better customer service and they stand behind what they sell.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You have to look at them like tennis shoes sooner or later you will wear them out. Take care of them and they do last a little longer. I usually get two or three years out of Frogg Toggs or hodgemann and never pay over a ben for waders. At 50 per year I get my $$$$ worth.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a pair of lacross that have lasted 5 years and still no leaks. My old man uses the same wadders and spends a lot of time trapping. He goes through about 2 pairs a year. Its all how you take care of them.


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont wanna make another thread , but what kind of rain gear do you guys use, I'm gunna be fishing on a charter in ohio this summer on lake erie and i need a rain suit. Im looking at the frogg togg since its fairly cheap but is there any thing better for a decent price?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i just take my leaks with my toggs till they get bad then use the warranty which isnt close to being reached then buy another, decent for a couple months but i fish tangles messes of streams that no wader can withstand. i fish 3 plus times a wk so they get a beating. gander neos lasted longest going on 3 winters...i like affors
dable, but i know i beat on waders, toggs never leave the trunk, always a tricklet worth exploring/fishing somewhere near i am in downtime. my hodgmen breathables almost made it a whole trout season!.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Helly Hansen Imperitech rainsuit. You can buy for $60. This is the same suit they use in Alaska for Brown Bear Hunts etc... Alot of guides even recommend them.

You will stay dry and very cheap. You will not find a better rainsuit for that price that will keep you dry and last. Just my opinion.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

My frogg togg is 7 years old and I wore it successfully last weekend. It has been through hurricane force rains a couple of times . Awesome


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

steely74 said:


> ...Simms for example is located in Simms, Montana and a return is going to take sometime to process...


I'll be darn! Bozeman, Montana was so proud of thier wader company that they renamed the city after it?


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

tannhd said:


> I have the Frog Togs neoprene. They were decent for a year, then like EVERY other pair I have ever owned, developed a rip in the crotch, then a tear a little lower etc etc.
> 
> 
> I have just bought a pair of Simms Guides. I will be thoroughly testing them throughout the summer. We'll see how they work out.
> ...


Hold on here mister, you just completely dove in the newest Simms trap. What feature did those New Guide Model waders for cough, cough, $400 sell you on being durable enough for someone who is hard on waders?:yikes: Those aren't anything like the waders that really put Simms on the breathable wader map. The original Guide Model that was tan colored, had 5-layer Gore-Tex panels in the fronts of the shins and thighs. The next generation was just the new style G3's without the chest pocket and I believe around the $300 mark. Now they re-introduce yet again the "Guide Model" with *NO* 5-layer fabric and and a hundo more at $400? That's utterly preposterous in my book! I have fished the first generation G3's, first generation G4 Pro's, and just sold my second generation G4 Pro's and all three were outstanding waders. The 5-layer fabric is what made them exraordinary though, plain and simple.

My advice to you is to march right back to where you bought those B.S. new "Guide Model" waders, get yourself a refund, and spend $50 more on the G3's if you are truely hard on waders. Simms really did it this time, jacking prices up and introducing what used to be the long discontinued $200 "Lightweight Model" for double the price. I was going to get some custom cut G4 Pro's, but I think I will be looking else where now. LL Bean and then if they don't work, I'll buy 2-3 pairs of Cabela's best for the price of 1 pair of Simms.

To the original poster, I apologize for the rant. People need to see this new gear for what it really is though.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Treven said:


> I'll be darn! Bozeman, Montana was so proud of thier wader company that they renamed the city after it?


LOL You are correct it is Bozeman, MT. 

Simms is a town in Montana though :lol:


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

steely74 said:


> LOL You are correct it is Bozeman, MT.
> 
> Simms is a town in Montana though :lol:


 No prob bob.


----------



## JHO (Sep 23, 2007)

I have not used them but I have heard a lot of good things about Redington's new Sonic Pro waders. They are about middle of the road price wise for a high end wader, but I believe under $300, and they are breatheable.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

ellsworth24 said:


> I dont wanna make another thread , but what kind of rain gear do you guys use, I'm gunna be fishing on a charter in ohio this summer on lake erie and i need a rain suit. Im looking at the frogg togg since its fairly cheap but is there any thing better for a decent price?


If you can find a Cabelas Guidewear Jacket on sale, buy it. What separates these jackets from the rest is they have a thick cordura nylon outer that holds up well should you go bashing through thorn bushes, tag alders, etc.

Cabelas has a new Guidewear series out now, and they have a separate guidewear wading jacket. Not sure if it's as tuff as the old ones however, but the prices keep going up. But I will vouch for the older model, though.


----------



## mark (Feb 4, 2000)

in regards to rainwear, an old friend suggested waterfowl goretex jackets and can tell you it was the best investment ive ever made. durable as hell and worth every penny. in 2 full seasons no issues with 250 days of use per season, and my friends will tell you i beat on my attire when out. i can tell you i paid less than 200 for a 4 in 1 brushbuster cabelas goretex jacket with the down feather liner. crazy thing is i have friends that paid 400 for the simms jackets around the same time and theirs are leaking in the elbows and shoulders. guess what the warrenty dept told them...


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

These.


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Foot...797980;cat104747580;cat104674680;cat104107680

Going on seven years with no leaks. I wear a 400 weight fleece liner and wool socks for winter steelheading when wading in the 33 degree rivers, and in the fall just over my jeans for salmon season. A decent pair of suspenders made for regular hunting pants work perfectly because all the weight is in the boots not the uppers, which means your shoulders won't feel fatigued on those 12 hour fishing days like they would in the heavy neoprene ones. I'm just under 6' and these things actually come up well over my belly button which is fine for wading up to my beltline in faster water. 

I've worn these things while pheasant hunting on those super wet mornings when you just know you will get soaked when the frost starts to melt, so yes they are very durable. The neoprene cushioned knees are really nice when kneeling down on shore too.

Before I bought these I went through several sets of neoprenes, including some expensive ones, and just got sick of having leaky waders constantly. These are probably one of the best investments I've made.


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

Cabela's Breathable Waders all the way for me. Cabela's has great customer service and a lifetime warranty on all footwear. I duck hunt in them 50+ days a year and fish in them close to that many days. The most comfortable wader I've ever had. Under Armour and a pair of sweatpants has kept me warm in them on even the coldest days. And there is nothing like the air conditioning effect of a nice cool trout stream on a 80 degree day.
Admittedly I'm not on my first pair, but it hasn't cost me a thing to replace them and I was going through a pair a year before I found these and having to pay to replace them, so I feel I'm well ahead of the game at this point. I tell them they are leaking, they send me a new pair, and I send the old ones back in the box the new ones came in, no questions asked. 1 week turn around max.


----------



## ellsworth24 (Mar 1, 2007)

Addicted2Quack said:


> Cabela's Breathable Waders all the way for me. Cabela's has great customer service and a lifetime warranty on all footwear. I duck hunt in them 50+ days a year and fish in them close to that many days. The most comfortable wader I've ever had. Under Armour and a pair of sweatpants has kept me warm in them on even the coldest days. And there is nothing like the air conditioning effect of a nice cool trout stream on a 80 degree day.
> Admittedly I'm not on my first pair, but it hasn't cost me a thing to replace them and I was going through a pair a year before I found these and having to pay to replace them, so I feel I'm well ahead of the game at this point. I tell them they are leaking, they send me a new pair, and I send the old ones back in the box the new ones came in, no questions asked. 1 week turn around max.


I need to look into cableas then!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Worst waders on the market are probably Hodgemans. I have been through 3-4 pair and never had them last more than 3 months without leaking. 

My simms Rivertechs are fantastic. Going on 5 plus years now and only have a few pinhole leaks. I have fallen down more hills than I can count in them, and have put a few hooks through them. The whole left butt cheek is covered in spawn. 

I also have a pair of Cloudveils and so far so good. I do baby them a bit, and am a lot more careful with them than my simms. They are probably 3 years old and only get worn 10 times a year. My Simms are my everyday waders. 

I will never not own Goretex breathable waders. Everything else just flat out sucks.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Addicted2Quack said:


> Cabela's Breathable Waders all the way for me. Cabela's has great customer service and a lifetime warranty on all footwear. I duck hunt in them 50+ days a year and fish in them close to that many days. The most comfortable wader I've ever had. Under Armour and a pair of sweatpants has kept me warm in them on even the coldest days. And there is nothing like the air conditioning effect of a nice cool trout stream on a 80 degree day.
> Admittedly I'm not on my first pair, but it hasn't cost me a thing to replace them and I was going through a pair a year before I found these and having to pay to replace them, so I feel I'm well ahead of the game at this point. I tell them they are leaking, they send me a new pair, and I send the old ones back in the box the new ones came in, no questions asked. 1 week turn around max.


You've had a better experience than I have. Perhaps you are returning them before a calendar year is up.

This is my experience so far. A few years ago I purchased a pair of Cabelas Dry Plus Breathable Waders. Over time, the stitching in the upper corner of the knee guard started to pull out, leaving an ever widening gap between the protective nylon over the knee/shin and the rest of the wader.

At that point, the waders were just over a year old. Thinking I had a "lifetime warranty", I took the waders to a Cabelas store wanting to exchange them. I was told they did not have a lifetime warranty anymore, but they would prorate them.

They offered 44.00 and change on the pro-rata. On a 180.00 pair of waders, I decided just to keep them.

Buyer beware.


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

REG said:


> You've had a better experience than I have. Perhaps you are returning them before a calendar year is up.
> 
> This is my experience so far. A few years ago I purchased a pair of Cabelas Dry Plus Breathable Waders. Over time, the stitching in the upper corner of the knee guard started to pull out, leaving an ever widening gap between the protective nylon over the knee/shin and the rest of the wader.
> 
> ...


I am actually in the process of having them replaced right now. It's been over a year. I have always dealt with customer service on the phone.

http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=Guarantee&WTz_l=Footer

If you live close to the store I would print this link off and politely ask to speak to management. I would like to think they will help you out. I looked all over their site for an asterisk or an addendum that specifies that waders don't apply, and as far as I can tell, there isn't one.

If that doesn't work, call customer service, 1-800-237-4444.

Good luck and I hope this helps!


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

REG said:


> You've had a better experience than I have. Perhaps you are returning them before a calendar year is up.
> 
> This is my experience so far. A few years ago I purchased a pair of Cabelas Dry Plus Breathable Waders. Over time, the stitching in the upper corner of the knee guard started to pull out, leaving an ever widening gap between the protective nylon over the knee/shin and the rest of the wader.
> 
> ...


As suggested already, DON'T go down to Dundee for ANY warranty or returns. I've always had success when I deal with the operators over the phone as opposed to what my friends have experienced at the store. At most I may have to pay for shipping costs, but that is much cheaper than the 250 mile round trip to the store anyway.

It is for this reason that unless there is some "store special only" I will check out the items in person at the store and then order them online once I get home if it is a bigger ticket item. It is very easy to deal with the catalog customer service if needed, but to be honest I've had better luck than most of my friends with almost everything I've ever purchased through Cabela's so I haven't had to call very many times over the years. So in other words, take my experience for what it is worth because I have some friends who will NEVER purchase from Cabela's again due to feeling like they got ripped off in some form or other. It is what it is I guess.


----------



## fishman120 (Mar 10, 2011)

cabelas,cabelas,cabelas:corkysm55:evilsmile


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

My frogg toggs leaked the 2nd time out & they won't warrany them. Junk product & their service deparment is worse. Warning Frogg Toggs are bad for fishing & bad on your pocket book. Plenty of great waders out there, stear clear of Frogg Toggs


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

as hard as i fish...literally 4 times a week all year no wader has ever lasted too long...especially breathables. my neos i use all winter for steel are going to shatter the record they are going on yr 3. never had any brand of breathables go a whole year. toggs, hodgeman, cabelas, w and m. etc...doesnt matter. i go get lower end just knowing i only have a few months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

Trout King said:


> as hard as i fish...literally 4 times a week all year no wader has ever lasted too long...especially breathables. my neos i use all winter for steel are going to shatter the record they are going on yr 3. never had any brand of breathables go a whole year. toggs, hodgeman, cabelas, w and m. etc...doesnt matter. i go get lower end just knowing i only have a few months.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My Simms Headwaters are at the end of their second season, being fished in well over 400 days (yeah, I fish A LOT). Outlasted my boots!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm gonna be buying new wader this season and whatever I buy Im gonna pickup enough silicone to re do every seam unless there sonic welded. I've heard they're awesome. Not that anyone's been mentioning it but I've got some serious miles out of my frog togg anura boots and they were comfy from day one and at $70 I coulda bought two.


----------

